# Fuentes conmutadas



## Luis Chanquia (Mar 30, 2006)

Hola amigos, estoy probando una fuente ATX, en un momento le saco la alimentacion al PWM TL494 y como resultado de eso (me parece) que la fuente autooscilo y me revento un capacitor electrolitico de la salida de 5V. ¿Ustedes me podrian decir por experiencia, si alguna vez una fuente conmutada les a autooscilado de esta manera?


----------



## Luis Chanquia (Abr 12, 2006)

Como nadie me responde, me respondo yo mismo!!
Si definitivamente me autoosciló y pasó lo que pasó. Para salvar ese detalle tuve que sacar los transistores de conmutación, y así no autooscilo más.
De esta forma pude probar con osciloscopio el funcionamiento del PWM (la etapa de baja señal), con la etapa de potencia desconectada.

Por supuesto, pude reparar la fuente!!


----------



## sonora00 (May 8, 2007)

hola luis chanquia me podrias ayudar . nesesito aser un pwm con el tl494 me podrias mandar el diagrama de como lo conectas


----------

